# New time waster



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)

Shop time and spare time have been extremely limited the last 18 months and it will likely be a year or a few before that changes substantially, so I needed another project about as much as I need a hole in the head. But an opportunity arose that I won't be able to duplicate, and this one hurts less than a hole in the head would hurt. 

It will be a few years before I can dedicate time and funds for a comprehensive resto, but other than needing a rebuild of the entire braking system it is road worthy. My goal is to get to the brakes by mid-summer, then drive it, tinker on it, and collect parts over the next few years. I'm not sure, yet, whether I want to restore it as an original, or as a rally car, or bring it up to current tech as much as possible and use as a frequent driver. I'm leaning towards #1 with some mods for reliability. Regardless, I am extremely excited.

Can you guess what it is?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2016)

It looks like an old Toyota?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2016)

SENC said:


> Can you guess what it is?


junk?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

A LOTUS!!! 

Dude - how long will it take me to get a degree in running hospitals?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

No guys that's no Tie-owda it's a Lotus Elan. WAY cool.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

Henry is that a Plus 2? Show it all interior engine compartment whole nine yards.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2016)

A boat ? Hey do you really need another hole in your head ?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2016)

My bad. It's a school bus or a taxi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

Are those cracks around the 2 lug nuts where brake dust is being flung through and out of? Or did the previous owner spray with WD40 etc.?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

I want to see that dash - is it Claro? Exotic burl? WTF Henry you can't post this then just walk away from the computer dammit. That's dirty pool.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Are those cracks around the 2 lug nuts where brake dust is being flung through and out of? Or did the previous owner spray with WD40 etc.?


He has cracks around his lug nut alright

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

The body may not appeal to all but look at this chassis it sits on....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> He has cracks around his lug nut alright



We assumed only you and his hair dresser would know that for sure.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 25, 2016)

More pix please!

There's something odd about the line at the bottom of the door -- as if the door has been extended down into the sills?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We assumed only you and his hair dresser would know that for sure.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> More pix please!
> 
> There's something odd about the line at the bottom of the door -- as if the door has been extended down into the sills?



Edit not so sure it does I am looking at images ....

It would HELP if SOMEONE would post more pics!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2016)

Guess he went back to work or maybe he's turning a pigeon call.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)

Well done my Irish friend!

It's a 1969 Elan S4 that has only had a couple owners. The second was my dad. He bought it in 1985, and I still remember going on a road trip to check it out with him. He spent several years lovingly restoring it pretty much by himself (the prior owner had used it for hillclimbs and road rallies and it was a bit rough) then drove it regularly for a long time. Unfortunately, for a good number of the last 30 years he was without a garage so weather has taken its toll. 

Anyway, his joints have prevented him from doing much work on it for the last 3 or 4 years so he has driven it less and less (stopped driving about 9 months ago because of the brakes), and he mentioned to me a couple months ago he'd gotten a call from someone blindly inquiring about it and that he was considering selling it. I've always wanted a neat little sports car and figured I'd look for an old MG or Sprite in a few years - so the chance to buy this was one I couldn't pass up. It will never be as valuable as a Jag or Healey or the German or Italian sports cars, but it was long regarded as one of the best road handling cars ever made and seeing Dad's pleasure at it staying in the family makes it more valuable than anything to me.

It will remain in his garage until I can get the calipers rebuilt and drive it out safely to mine. Here are a few more pics in situ.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

Here is the color scheme of the first one I ever saw when we lived on Padre Island.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2016)

Ahhhhh a car. Ok we can go cruise town when we have our family reunion this year. Can't wait to see you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow Henry I'm happy for you. That's a fine machine one ANY car buff would be proud to own.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Henry is that a Plus 2? Show it all interior engine compartment whole nine yards.


No, its a "baby" elan S4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2016)

Way cool. I like how it still even has the OEM Vice-Grip on the dash!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I want to see that dash - is it Claro? Exotic burl? WTF Henry you can't post this then just walk away from the computer dammit. That's dirty pool.


Sorry! 

No, straight grain made by my dad. I'd love to make a really cool burly dash (or how cool would a CK dash be?), but that would not be original (they only put burl in the +2s) so I have to decide what type of resto first.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2016)

Car has a ton of potential. Little rough around the edges, but with some TLC and $$$ you can make it into a dream car. Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 25, 2016)

Lovely. Some things simply have to be kept in the family, you did right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The body may not appeal to all but look at this chassis it sits on....
> 
> View attachment 100178


The body is all fiberglass and lifts off the chassis in one piece. All connected, it is an extremely rigid car that handles incredibly tightly. Though the engine is <1800cc 4 cylinder, it had pretty stout acceleration for its day because the entire car weighs just over 1500 pounds.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

SENC said:


> The body is all fiberglass and lifts off the chassis in one piece. All connected, it is an extremely rigid car that handles incredibly tightly. Though the engine is <1800cc 4 cylinder, it had pretty stout acceleration for its day because the entire car weighs just over 1500 pounds.



I have never ridden in one. I finally have a reason to want to meet you now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

SENC said:


> Sorry!
> 
> No, straight grain made by my dad. I'd love to make a really cool burly dash (or how cool would a CK dash be?), but that would not be original (they only put burl in the +2s) so I have to decide what type of resto first.



I don't know man. You can always keep two dashes one if you ever lose your mind and sell it, and the burly/curly one for showin' off. I have no doubt I would put the best looking wood in it I could get my hands on and really do that car justice. Not that it doesn't look good as is. But then it ain't my car.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have never ridden in one. I finally have a reason to want to meet you now.


The good news is you could fit in it. @Tclem might be able to fit in it if he jogged up from Mississippi.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2016)

SENC said:


> The good news is you could fit in it. @Tclem might be able to fit in it if he jogged up from Mississippi.


I wouldn't make it to Brookhaven if I jogged

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I wouldn't make it to Brookhaven if I jogged


That's what I'm counting on brother!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I wouldn't make it to Brookhaven if I jogged



Brookhaven must be the name of the street about 100 yards north of your house I take it . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Brookhaven must be the name of the street about 100 yards north of your house I take it . . . .



I thought that was the street at the end of his driveway?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Brookhaven must be the name of the street about 100 yards north of your house I take it . . . .


@Schroedc is closer to the truth


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2016)

SENC said:


> That's what I'm counting on brother!


I'll catch a bus and come see you


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'll catch a bus and come see you



If you go see his hair dresser you'll catch more than a bus.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 25, 2017)

Finally on the road, have had great weather this week to begin to shake it down.

Here it is parked next to my daily driver.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2017)

SENC said:


> Finally on the road, have had great weather this week to begin to shake it down.
> 
> Here it is parked next to my daily driver.
> View attachment 122834



Get some ramps and you can park IN your daily driver....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 16, 2018)

It's been a while since posting, largely because my woodworking setup is still scattered and/or in storage. Moved to Wilmington and finally found a proper house, but still working on selling the old one before I can build a workshop. In the meantime, I've been satiating my creative/hands-on/build things urges by working on the little yellow car.

I currently have the entire rear-end out, replacing all of the bushings, the driveshaft, differential pinion seal, and having the struts rebuilt - and just generally cleaning and painting parts as they come apart. Hadn't really intended on pulling it all out at this point, but as with many such projects every time you remove or fix something you find something else more critical. Will try to post some pictures as things start to go back together in a few weeks.

In the meantime, I'm looking for someone to machine a few tools for me, and thought I'd check here first to see if @woodtickgreg or anyone else might be interested in doing the work and giving me an estimate of cost. These tools are pretty simple, designed for specific tasks (rear hub puller and antiswaybar bushing installer) that are fairly challenging on these little cars without them. Pictures and drawings are attached (from a book and intended for readers to use).

Thanks in advance,
Henry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi Henry ! Good to see ya back on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 16, 2018)

Well, shoot, he lives! Good to see a post from you, Henry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2018)

Dang Henry, it's been awhile, good to know you're doing okay! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2018)

Can’t you just scrounge through the ortho instruments until you find a couple of those things? Pretty sure I’ve seen both of those things in the bottom of some trauma set...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2018)

@SENC - I actually have a puller for removing rear drums I used to use on my 40's and 50's cars with rear drum brakes I could sell you cheapish depending if @woodtickgreg Greg would be cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2018)

@SENC I honestly do not have the time right now, work is crazy and I have a bunch of work going on around my house as well. But thanks for thinking about me on this. I'm spread pretty thin lately.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 17, 2018)

Good to hear from you Henry! 
Did you get tome to go on any hunts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 17, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Good to hear from you Henry!
> Did you get tome to go on any hunts?


Made it back to S Texas in September, but that was it this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 17, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> @SENC - I actually have a puller for removing rear drums I used to use on my 40's and 50's cars with rear drum brakes I could sell you cheapish depending if @woodtickgreg Greg would be cheaper.


Post up a pic, but the rear hubs and bearings on these cars are notorious for needing either a specialist or a specialty tool.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 17, 2018)

Howdy stranger.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2018)

SENC said:


> Post up a pic, but the rear hubs and bearings on these cars are notorious for needing either a specialist or a specialty tool.



I'll dig it out tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2018)

SENC said:


> Post up a pic, but the rear hubs and bearings on these cars are notorious for needing either a specialist or a specialty tool.



You’re kind of a special tool...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Mar 17, 2018)

DKMD said:


> You’re kind of a special tool...


can't figure out how to agree and laugh at the same time!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 18, 2018)

@SENC Man it is good to see you back here.


----------



## SENC (Mar 31, 2018)

Getting my rear end (parts) cleaned, refurbed and organized to go back together, hopefully over the next few weeks - with any luck should have it back on the road in May, though there are always surprises with old cars. Game plan is to use it over the summer and fall, then work on the front suspension next winter.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 31, 2018)

SENC said:


> Getting my rear end (parts) cleaned, refurbed and organized to go back together, hopefully over the next few weeks - with any luck should have it back on the road in May, though there are always surprises with old cars. Game plan is to use it over the summer and fall, then work on the front suspension next winter.
> 
> View attachment 144686


That’s, like, waaay toooo organized. Look, there’s actually books and stuff. So what if they on top of a dog cage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2018)

@SENC Very cool looking project.


----------



## SENC (Apr 11, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> That’s, like, waaay toooo organized. Look, there’s actually books and stuff. So what if they on top of a dog cage.


Without a workbench I've got to create workspaces wherever I can, and thankfully my pups are happy sharing their garage with me.

Diff and rear wishbones in, hoping to get struts, springs, and housings installed this weekend, with driveshafts to follow.





Yes, that stripe on the diff does make the car go faster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2018)

+5mph?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> +5mph?


At least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 12, 2018)

SENC said:


> Yes, that stripe on the diff does make the car go faster.


If it’s down hill and on ice.


----------



## SENC (Apr 30, 2018)

Got the rear end back together and took a short shakedown ride - amazing the difference and no leaks!



 

The front suspension bushes are next, hoping the struts and other suspension bits aren't needing as much attention as the back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 30, 2018)

SENC said:


> Got the rear end back together and took a short shakedown ride - amazing the difference and no leaks!
> 
> View attachment 146507
> 
> The front suspension bushes are next, hoping the struts and other suspension bits aren't needing as much attention as the back.


You gotta stop spit shining the shop, Henry. Kinda gives me the creeps.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (May 1, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> You gotta stop spit shining the shop, Henry. Kinda gives me the creeps.


You'd think I was from Canada or something.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2018)

SENC said:


> You'd think I was from Canada or something.


where is the blue lighter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2018)

Very cool project, I'm enjoying seeing the pics as you work on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2018)

With the rear end sorted I now have the front suspension out for a similar rebuild. The front is fully independent with unequal length none-parallel wishbones, coil over strut dampers, vertical links and trunnions. Fortunately all came apart fairly well and is rebuildable, only replacing the bearings, upper ball joints and tie rod ends (many would consider these consumables anyway). Sent the struts off to be rebuilt professionally, the rest I'm learning and doing myself.



 

Greg - I thought you'd appreciate my jerry-rigged puller to get bushings out of the wishbones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Wildthings (Jun 13, 2018)

what was in the cage?


----------



## SENC (Jun 13, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> what was in the cage?


My pups' sleeping quarters - doubles as a work surface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 13, 2018)

Henry, is that really your garage? It’s finished better than my living room. Finished and painted walls, “chair rail”, special flooring. Scheesch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 13, 2018)

Henry thats very cool, necessity is the mother of all invention!


----------



## SENC (Jan 13, 2019)

I didn't realize how long its been since I updated this thread! The front suspension went back together nicely, and with new bushings and rebuilt struts all around it is much tighter, getting closer to how the car was designed to drive. The steering has a little more play than I'd like, but within acceptable limits that rebuild can wait a while.

This winter I've been learning to rebuild Stromberg constant depression carburetors. These were fairly common back in the day on Triumphs and MGs, so I've been able to pick up a few used spares on the cheap over the last few years. I selected one set to rebuild to the Lotus specs, and cleaned and parted the rest. Once you take a few apart, rebuilding becomes less daunting.

One pre-rebuild, one post:



 

... and my new carb parts bin:


 

With the replacements rebuilt and ready to be switched out, I ran into an issue pulling the existing carbs - the motor mounts had delaminated dropping the engine about an inch and making removal impossible without jacking the engine. So, mounts were ordered, engine jacked, and carbs pulled. Because of the minute size of this car, things aren't easily accessed - and pulling the carbs allowed me my first good inspection of the distributor. Cap and rotor look pretty good, but the main dizzy is pretty gunky so I've ordered replacement points and condensor and will rebuild that, too.

In the meantime, the father of another lotus enthusiast created a really cool technical drawing in MS Paint of the twin cam engine and lotus gearbox. Several of us were able to convince them to have it reproduced and printed, and now a copy is framed and hanging on my wall.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 21, 2019)

On installing the rebuilt carbs and distributor, the car ran better than before but developed a major leak from the gearbox. As a result, I've pulled my first engine!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2019)

Uh oh!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 21, 2019)

Yowser!


----------



## SENC (Apr 21, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Uh oh!


Yep, I could've used a monkey to help!


----------



## SENC (Sep 8, 2019)

Nearly 5 months later it is finally headed back in, after a full rebuild of the transmission (another 1st for me) and a little cleanup. Whether it will ever run again is anyone's guess!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2019)

Fingers crossed !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2020)

Update overdue, but got everything back together and really happy with how it is running! I need to get it on a dyno/rolling road to get it fine-tuned but really very pleased. Still haven't built and set-up a shop for my woodworking equipment, though we finally sold our old house (wasn't even going to consider investing more until that happened) so can start thinking about it now. In the meantime, the car mechanic bug has really bit and I've added another project to my list.



 



 

Like my other, its an old Lotus - this time a 1965 Seven. Hasn't been driven in at least 5-6 years, likely longer. Turns over and runs better than expected, but all brakes and suspension bits need to be rebuilt or replaced to really test it. Fortunately, these cars are pretty simple and it shares a good number of parts with my Elan.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## SENC (Mar 29, 2020)

It's been a lot of work to this point, but the brake and clutch systems and front/rear suspension have been almost entirely taken apart and rebuilt (the exception are the shock/spring combinations) and was able to get it out briefly for a trip around the block to begin identifying bigger needs. Next step is plugs, timing, and learning to tune Weber carbs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 29, 2020)

Really neat, Henry. But neither has any wood, unless that steering wheel is. 

Take a break, have a single malt!


----------



## SENC (Mar 29, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Really neat, Henry. But neither has any wood, unless that steering wheel is.
> 
> Take a break, have a single malt!


The steering wheel is, the only reason I can post here! I also had a nice scotch tonight - the weather is getting a bit warm for my preferred smoky/peaty islay scotches, so had the Glenmorangie Nectar D'or. Glenmorangie makes a heckuva good scotch, and this particular one was no let-down,


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 30, 2020)

One of my new favorites is Kilchoman Loch Gorm, second newest distillery on Islay. Nice, gentle smoke touch for the few cooler nights yet. I haven’t seen this bottling from them here. Picked this one up at Heathrow in December. I’ve not had the Glenmorangie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2020)

Yep- just like my Triumph TR-4 -developed problems even when it was just sitting.
Henry- are you related to Kenbo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 30, 2020)

New to this thread. Wow, so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love those things. Really like your carb organizing box. I play with old gold wings and tearing down my first set of 4 drove me nuts just because of trying to keep things organized. I am very lucky, there is a guy in NC that has actually remanufactured a lot of the parts with much better materials. Not sure anyone is doing that with the older Brit stuff such as was all through many these makes. I agree with Mike, seemed like just sitting there they break. Especially Lucas electrical parts.

never owned one...……..yet...……...keep hoping like you originally, would just like a simple MG to start with. I acquired a Miata about 5 years ago from a friend. I finally figured out what a "sports car" was, the real definition in my mind at least, going to a vintage car race back in …...gee, 1991. I had been a muscle car guy (still am), finally got into enjoying road racing (the old Jack Roush team), and then the sports car thing finally clicked. Had a friend with a great TR-6, ex bro in law had a GT6 (long before I knew what to appreciate) and such, but that vintage race really changed my view of things!!!!!

Very cool, best wishes on these projects!!!!


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 30, 2020)

I gave you the wrong name yesterday, Henry. It’s this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2020)

Was helping @Brink give @ripjack13 a hard time about his unique talent making electrical appliances spontaneously combust, and Marc reminded me I haven't updated in a while, so here goes.

Learning to tune the carburetors turned into fully rebuilding them - where the Elan had Strombergs the Seven has dual Weber 40DCOEs, a more complicated carburetor but not terribly difficult to pull apart and put back together.

Before:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2020)

1 done, 1 in bits...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2020)

And reinstalled...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2020)

With that behind me, I started working on tuning, and with some help from others was getting pretty close when I had starter problems. Didn't require much diagnostic testing to determine the problem...





I'd planned to make starter and generator disassembly and cleanup (and rebuild if necessary) projects for the winter, but this obviously moved the starter motor up. The date code (5-65) suggested it could be the original, and on disassembly based on the wear on the bushes supported the possibility. Finding bits has been a challenge, but finally gathered all I needed this past weekend and got it back together for a successful bench test. We'll see how it does under load when I can get it reinstalled one of the next couple of weekends.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2020)

I like that layout paper. Good idea. I used a bunch of old cups when I did my holley 390. Good times. 
Do you have a time frame you're aiming to be completed? Or just going as it goes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2020)

SENC said:


> Was helping @Brink give @ripjack13 a hard time about his unique talent making electrical appliances spontaneously combust,



My new generator came in today too. I haven't put gas in it yet. I had to charge up the battery first. So far so good!


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> My new generator came in today too. I haven't put gas in it yet. I had to charge up the battery first. So far so good!


If you're half as successful turning combustion into electricity as you are electricity into combustion, you'll be able to power the block!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2020)

SENC said:


> If you're half as successful turning combustion into electricity as you are electricity into combustion, you'll be able to power the block!



Ah yes. Being half good is better than being no good...


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Ah yes. Being half good is better than being @Tclem ...


Fixed it for you, but you should set your sights higher.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 11, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I like that layout paper. Good idea. I used a bunch of old cups when I did my holley 390. Good times.
> Do you have a time frame you're aiming to be completed? Or just going as it goes?


When I was looking for a Seven, the intent was a future project - but this one came up sooner than I expected to find one, and in much more original condition. So, I'm just working through the mechanicals to get it roadworthy and usable, and to determine whether anything major needs to be done. If not, I'll just use it and tinker along the way.


----------



## SENC (Aug 24, 2020)

Starter worked just fine, so will get back to tuning - but got in a little test drive and also started learning how to better capture car sound.






Needed a break from mechanical so fitted and installed a tonneau cover.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 12, 2021)

Geez, it has been longer than I thought, so I'll give the abbreviated version. Enjoyed a nice couple of months driving and got it running really well, though I thought something was still not quite right. I invited a local mechanic that has worked on vintage racecars for years to come take a look at it with me last November, and we found a weak valve spring on #3. With that finding and not knowing the full history on the engine, I decided it would be worth pulling the engine and taking it apart to really inspect all the bits. Overall not horrible, but did find a little corrosion/pitting in a couple cylinder walls so made the next decision to have the cylinders bored and replace the pistons - and a full rebuild (my first!). As you might expect with a 55 year old engine, finding some of the bits I needed took a little time and the project had several stops and starts - but I finally got the engine reassembled and back in the car last weekend. Another day or two of getting things hooked back up and I should be ready to see if it runs (or if it blows up due to my incompetence!). Following are a few pictures along the way for the fellow motorhead junkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 12, 2021)

What a cool project Henry! Pleasure in doing it.... And pleasure in enjoying the results!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 13, 2021)

I so want to do a project like this………


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice. How many hours are you up to on this?


----------



## SENC (Oct 17, 2021)

I really have no idea, and it has been stop and start and doing different things (rebuilt gearbox, shock absorbers, and other bits and also polished up the aluminum) so hard to estimate time just on the engine rebuild. And, I'm learning as I go, so I'm slow and not infrequently have to do something more than once. Overall, on average I'd guess I've committed a couple full days each month over the last year - maybe 200-250 hours?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 18, 2021)

I am so in awe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 2, 2021)

This is way, way cool! I'm envious of your garage. I can't remember what it's like to work on a smooth concrete floor. 
Are those freeze plugs brass or just plated?
First I'm seeing of this thread, going to have go back and pick up the story from the beginning.


----------



## SENC (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks, all. Got it back together about 10 days ago. Started as easily as I'd hoped, but had to abort the first break-in drive when my clutch slave cylinder jammed. Fortunately I was able to replace it roadside and get home, and after some rechecks got in about 70 miles of break-in on Saturday. So far, it is running great. Changed the break-in oil for regular, and hoping for good weather this weekend for some driving and tuning, but very pleased with the initial results on my first motor rebuild.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC (Dec 26, 2021)

A nice boxing day drive...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 26, 2021)

Oh man. Thats looking real good Henry. How was the drive?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 4, 2022)

I would think a man of your means could afford a newer vehicle!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 4, 2022)

Seriously though, very cool and very impressive undertaking! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh man. Thats looking real good Henry. How was the drive?


Nice drive that day - and blessed with weather in the 60s and 70s from Christmas to New Year's Day I managed a few more days to drive and tweak, so just kept getting better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

